# Can George be an all star player one day???



## Laker4peat (Aug 30, 2003)

If you look at 3D hes pretty damn good. George is just needing that mentality because he disappears and plays dumb sometimes. Hes got the physical tools and the defensive ability. If he improves his finishing around the hoop can be like Marion from the suns??? His jumper is getting better, not as consistent as Marions but still good. Man Im telling you 3D is going to have a season where he doesnt get injured, gets his confidence and starts opening some eyes around the league. This could be his breakout season. His stats arent going to be too good because the shots wont be there but hes going to break out as a player. Theres no way he cant be as good as that scrub Ginobili. If 3D got Ginobilis treatment from the refs, aka bail him out everytime he tries to dribble the ball. he would be a fringe all star already.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He reminds me more of Sean Elliot.

Devean is still a limited offensive player. He is a great shooter off the pass, but hasn't shown he can shoot off the dribble or create his own shot. If he starts to dribble either hes going to the rack or not scoring. 90% of his points either come from 3 pointers or dunks. I think eventually he will become a deadly 3rd option for the Lakers. He has all the tools: can hit open shots, defend, gifted rebounder on the offensive glass, good cutter and runs the floor.

Final analysis: no.


----------



## TrailofDead (Jul 24, 2003)

NEVER! Not a chance in hell!


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> He reminds me more of Sean Elliot.
> 
> Devean is still a limited offensive player. He is a great shooter off the pass, but hasn't shown he can shoot off the dribble or create his own shot. If he starts to dribble either hes going to the rack or not scoring. 90% of his points either come from 3 pointers or dunks. I think eventually he will become a deadly 3rd option for the Lakers. He has all the tools: can hit open shots, defend, gifted rebounder on the offensive glass, good cutter and runs the floor.
> ...


Jemel broke it down right there. I agree, no.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

My answer is NO, but if he would have been drafted by a coach who develops players and started his career with a bad team thaen yes.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker4peat</b>!
> If you look at 3D hes pretty damn good. George is just needing that mentality because he disappears and plays dumb sometimes. Hes got the physical tools and the defensive ability. If he improves his finishing around the hoop can be like Marion from the suns??? His jumper is getting better, not as consistent as Marions but still good. Man Im telling you 3D is going to have a season where he doesnt get injured, gets his confidence and starts opening some eyes around the league. This could be his breakout season. His stats arent going to be too good because the shots wont be there but hes going to break out as a player. Theres no way he cant be as good as that scrub Ginobili. If 3D got Ginobilis treatment from the refs, aka bail him out everytime he tries to dribble the ball. he would be a fringe all star already.


What, are you kidding me? An ALL-STAR? Devean GEORGE? What a complete joke. Devean George will never even get close to sniffing distance to an All-Star Game unless the NBDL decides to host one for subpar NBA players.

And don't even call him 3D. That's Dennis Scott's nickname, who was better than George will ever hope to be.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

A big, huge no from me. Being an all-star would mean that he would have to be a top twelve player in his conference, and more specifically a top four or five forward. To be blunt, I don't think there is any type of chance that he ever gets into an all-star game.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

NOPE! George is a role player; that's it. He may still improve and be a better role player, but All-Star?? No way.


----------



## Laker4peat (Aug 30, 2003)

Man I dont think George can ever be a good ballhandler or be someone who creates off the dribble but you got one dimensional players like Szebiak and Ben wallace making the all star game so why not 3D?? Something like finishing around the hoop isnt hard so he can get better there for sure, becuase 3D is a better shooter at 25ft then at 5 ft now. 

Its a long shot but if he scores like 15 ppg consistently I give him a shot because he does the stuff like rebounding and defense and coaches like that stuff.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

god no hes no where near an all star.. hes athletic.. he cant dribble.. 
he is built like magette.. but has no where near the game


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker4peat</b>!
> Man I dont think George can ever be a good ballhandler or be someone who creates off the dribble but you got one dimensional players like Szebiak and Ben wallace making the all star game so why not 3D?? Something like finishing around the hoop isnt hard so he can get better there for sure, becuase 3D is a better shooter at 25ft then at 5 ft now.
> 
> Its a long shot but if he scores like 15 ppg consistently I give him a shot because he does the stuff like rebounding and defense and coaches like that stuff.


Dear Laker4peat,

I'm afraid we're losing touch. Call me.

Sincerely,
*Reality*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Dear Laker4peat,
> ...


Instead of always responding with wisecracks can you reply to basketball content with basketball content? I didn't think his post was too far off base. If Devean averages 15 points a game while maintaining his great defense and stellar hustle he probably would get all-star consideration. Doug Christie did two years ago. Whoever thought Doug would get all-star consideration back when he was a struggling Laker or Knick 12th man.

I'm just not sure if Devean is capable of averaging 15 points a game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Devean could become a very good player (15ppg, 7rpg), but I don't believe that he will become an All-Star caliber player.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i dont really think so. and manu isnt a scrub he is alot better than george will ever be


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

No, George won't be an all-star. He's the fifth option for at least the next two years, which will only stunt his development. BTW, Ginobili is overrated but he's still better than George.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

In my opinion, no...

Maybe if he was on a really bad team, and was more of a focus on offense he could put up 15ppg. On this Lakers team, he is a 5th option and won't be doing much except be a spot up shooter...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Actually, I think Devean George has gotten MORE of a chance on the Lakers than he would have on most other teams. The Lakers (until now) have been one of the least deep teams in the NBA. George would not sniff the starting lineup on many, many teams. On deep teams like last year's Kings and this coming year's Spurs, he would be at the end of the bench.

You can't compare him to Ben Wallace as a player who made the all-star game as a one-dimensional player, because Big Ben is REALLY GOOD at that one area, while George is just a hustle guy with pretty good (but nothing special) defense, who can't handle the ball and can't shoot particularly well. There's plenty of equally good defenders who are more complete players. Don't get me wrong, I respect him a lot for his hustle, but let's not make him out to be any more than the minor role player that he is.


----------



## Laker4peat (Aug 30, 2003)

George can shoot well, way better then Artest can and better then other defensive 3s like Kirilenko can. I wont call his role minor either, because Jackson likes his defense and hustle enough to play him heavy minutes when hes healthy. 

George cant get minutes on this years Spurs?? Youre joking me arent you. Who do they have at the 2 except Ginobili?? The starting 3 is Bowen and he is a scrub thats bounced around the league and has a game even more limited then Georges, he has good D but its overrated because the refs let him play football defense on Kobe. Turkoglu isnt a better player then George. Hes better on offense but George is heaps better on D. Ron Mercer is nothing but a scrub. He cant buy a shot anymore so he doesnt have a place in the NBA for mine. 

Ill take 11 and 7 from george this season. This raises him above these scrubs hes getting compared to now. Who says role players cant be all stars. BJ Armstrong and Dale Davis???


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

You like to talk a lot about how good a shooter Devean George is but you are not so good at backing up your claims. Take a look at these statistics from last year:

Andrei Kirilenko shot 49.1 FG%
Bruce Bowen shot 46.6 FG%
Ron Artest shot 42.8 FG%
Even the terrible Ron Mercer shot 40.9 FG%
What did Devean George shoot? 39.0 FG%

If he gets 11 and 7, with his percentage that means he's taking close to ten shots a game. That you would expect his number of shots to increase that much from the 6.5 he got last year, and his PPG to increase that much from the 7 he scored last year, EVEN WITH PAYTON AND MALONE TAKING HIS SHOTS, is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Laker4peat (Aug 30, 2003)

Hes a good outside shooter. Unlike other normal players his J gets worse the closer to the rim you go. 3D needs his feet set so playing with 4 players who demand defensive attention will help him get spot up open jumpers. He also gets more easy baskets by cutting this season. I say he can shoot about 42 to 45% this season.

I like all those players except Bowen cause hes a hack. AK47 and Artest are good. I would be cool with it if George can be as good as them.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

No.

I don't see George becoming an All-Star. Unless he gets traded to a hopeless team and become the star of the team then maybe.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> You like to talk a lot about how good a shooter Devean George is but you are not so good at backing up your claims. Take a look at these statistics from last year:
> 
> Andrei Kirilenko shot 49.1 FG%
> ...


Are you serious? FG% is a indicator of shooting abilty? Would this make Shaq and Eddy Curry the best shooters in the league?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The more I think about it, the more I can't even see how this is getting any discussion. I mean, what if someone asked if Jerome Williams or Jason Collins or Tony Delk could be an all-star?


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I've voted for Jerome.

PPG- 9.2
RPG- 9.7
SPG- 1.6
FG%- .499


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Being able to hit wide open 3s doesn't make you a good shooter.


----------



## The Ballatician PDM$ (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Can George be an all star player one day???*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> What, are you kidding me? An ALL-STAR? Devean GEORGE? What a complete joke. Devean George will never even get close to sniffing distance to an All-Star Game unless the NBDL decides to host one for subpar NBA players.
> ...



What? Ok let's get this straight. Devean George will not be an all-star. I will agree with that. However to say he is a subpar NBA player is going a little overboard.

Devean George has excellent size and athleticsm and gives Phil Jackson a player who can play and defend multiple positions. Devean George is an above-average shooter and one of the better finisher's in the NBA--You wouldn't know that sometimes since the Lakers have not had a catalyst top push the ball up-court. His biggest assest is that he is a very solid and versatile defender. George can defend the 2 and 3 positions very well and has done it against quality opponents over the last few years. Solid on-ball defender and one of the most active 3's in the NBA around the boards.

The thing with Devean is not so much so his talent--but his focus. When Devean George has his head straight. He is a big factor for the Lakers on both ends of the floor-- He proved in the NBA playoffs the last 2-3 years. He can easily give you 10-12 pts and do a lot of things that do not show up on the stat sheets (hence: go for loose-balls,tip shots,take charges;help-defend) and not to mention is a threat on the perimeter when teams focus on Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant. 

When it gets ugly though. It gets ugly. George sometimes tends to loose focus and becomes rather obsolete out on the court. The thing with Devean is that he tends to make silly plays and make silly fouls. not only that,he always seems to compound it with another silly play or foul right after-- It always goes down like that with Devean. Devean definitely needs to refine the mental aspect of his game before he can jump to the next level.
If he can do that..Devean can be an above-average player in the NBA and be a real contributor for the Lakers,or any team he will be in. I think the with the addition of Gary Payton,both Bryant and George will be the beneficiaries of a lot of fast-break finishes. George would benefit a lot more being on a team that emphases on an up-tempo mode due to his excellent athleticsm.

Right now Devean George has a Shawn Marion-type game but with a lot less consistency and a less athletcism. I base that mroe on his athleticsm and fram more than actual play. and im not saying he will be as good as Marion--He will not. But guys with his athleticsm and skills can make it in the NBA. It's just a matter of getting acclimated to the particular system that your team is running,or latching on to a team that can bring forth the best of his abilities.

Chuuuuuuuuuuch! Misssisssippi White Boy!!!  <<< In a good way of course.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

nice analysis Pimpsy. I see it the same way.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Instead of always responding with wisecracks can you reply to basketball content with basketball content? I didn't think his post was too far off base. If Devean averages 15 points a game while maintaining his great defense and stellar hustle he probably would get all-star consideration. Doug Christie did two years ago. Whoever thought Doug would get all-star consideration back when he was a struggling Laker or Knick 12th man.
> ...


I don't think I have to prove my basketball knowledge or prove my worth by just content, especially considering the subject we're debating. Everyone who knows me knows that I know something of what I'm talking about.

When arguing with a guy that insists that Devean George will become an all-star in the near future, you can't use logic against a person like that. It doesn't work. If they're so far gone that they think role player for a championship team who shoots under 40% from the field for his career (yet labeled a terrific three-point shooter by the thread starter)......you just.....can't reason with that guy, and it's much more entertaining to use wit on them instead.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to prove my basketball knowledge or prove my worth by just content, especially considering the subject we're debating. Everyone who knows me knows that I know something of what I'm talking about.
> ...


Agreed.

You saying Devan is an potential allstar and Bowens a scrub? Bowen is a top defender and a great 3 point shooter (not career wise, but hes good at it now). Ron Mercer is superior to George on offence. Like it or not. Get George to average over 20 a game and then we'll talk. Ginobilli is an up and commer who was actualy a big factor in the ring he wears. I hope I dont even have to explain why I think Ron Artest and AK47 are better than George.

Plain and simple, *NO*. He is not, or will he ever be an allstar caliber player. Stranger things have not happened..............


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you serious? FG% is a indicator of shooting abilty? Would this make Shaq and Eddy Curry the best shooters in the league?


You missed the point. The guys he mentioned (with the possible exception of Kirilenko) are all wing players. They are wing players who do not have the luxury to be playing with an athletic 360-pounder underneath the basket. It's really pretty easy to grasp. Tim Duncan gets the ball in the paint and gets double (or triple) teamed. He kicks the ball out to Bowen who sticks it from deep, as he did so efficiently against Los Angeles in the playoffs. He shot 46.6%, which in these days, is respectable for a wing player.

Devean George plays with Shaquille O'Neal, described often as the most dominant player possibly ever. When O'Neal gets the ball five feet from the goal, I've seen as many as four guys jump on him immediately. What does Shaq do? He kicks it out to the wide-open Devean George, who promptly shoots about 35% from three-point range, and a paltry 39% from the floor overall. That's pretty sad for a guy that almost no one guards, and gets that many open looks. It's not as if this is a one game occurance either -- Devean George has only shot over 40% ONCE in his career (41.1% in 2001-02). Can you imagine if the Lakers had Wesley Person or even Eddie Jones (back) on their team instead of George? It would be surreal. I say Person because of his three-point shooting, although he lacks George's defense, but bring Jones' name into the conversation because he's still an athletic, hard-nosed wingman who can most certainly drain a three-pointer more efficiently than George. What if Bruce Bowen (who is more Devean's equal) played for the Lakers instead of George? With Kobe penetrating and dishing, along with Shaq kicking it out, I guarantee Bowen or Person would set career marks in their three-point shooting. George shoots 35%...max.

I can't believe we're having this conversation.


----------



## Laker4peat (Aug 30, 2003)

Bowens whole game is camping on hte 3 point line waiting for a Duncan double team and an open 3. How is that different to waiting for a open 3 from Shaq?? At least 3D has a nice shot from 20 ft and can make cuts in the triangle. 

Ballatician that was a great post. 3D just needs consistency because hes got the physical tools and the game. Dont forget his heart, when he pulle a Willis Reed in the playoffs and willed the team to a must win. 3D can do it, he just needs an injury free season. Foxs injury will help him hes going to get heavy minutes, let him get a full season of heavy minutes without looking over his back and hes going to be a player. And man yeah he is a Marion like player, relies on jump shot on offense and plays defense and rebounds with same frame, but 3D is more bulked up then Marion.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

I'll say HELL NO. Antawn Jamison puts up WAY better Numbers than George can EVER dream of and he STILL hasn't made the All Star team. If Jamison can out up 22.5 ppg and 7 rebs and Still don't be an All star, No way George would make it.


----------



## Laker4peat (Aug 30, 2003)

Jamison got 22/7 with no D and a losing effort. If 3D averages 15/7 with great D and a dominating team he can make it. Dale Davis, Brian Grant and all these role players made it. So can 3D. The 3 spot is weak around the league, all round talents at 3 are lacking you got 1 dimensional guys at 3 on most teams. 3Ds got a shot. 

Check out the West

Houston Rice?? 
Memphis Posey???
Minne Wally
San Antonio Bowen
Utah AK47
Denver Anthony
GSW Dunleavy
Clippers Maggette
Phoenix Marion
Portland Patterson
Seattle Lewis

Except for Marion all of these are unproven or one dimensional. 3D isnt much better or much worse then anyone of these players except maybe Marion. If he improves his scoring and been on a winning team can get him in.

If they pick on small forward designated 3D has a chance. If they do combined forwards forget it because the West is too deep at the 4.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't think they differenciate between forwards in making the AS selections, and they only take 4-5 right? Here is a rough order of the top 10 guys from the west this year...

Duncan, KG, Web, Dirk, Marion, Peja, Wallace, Brand, Malone, Gasol

Outside of Karl, none of those guys are nearing the downside of their respective careers. There are at least another 25 forwards currently ahead of him too. IMO, Ben and Jerry are as likely to introduce their new flavor Krazy Ketchup, as George is to be an All Star. He's not a dominant player in any regard, he's just OK.

STOMP


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I've heard from Laker fans before that Rick Fox was one of the top small forwards in the league, and that Derek Fisher was an elite point guard. I've also heard some of my fellow Blazer fans wax poetic about the capabilities of Brian Grant and Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje. 

I suppose it's only natural that some fans of a successful team start attributing quality to players who don't really have those qualities. You watch the guys long enough and you start remembering only the stellar games and not the typical ones.

Anyway, take a look at that list again:
Houston Rice?? 
Memphis Posey???
Minne Wally
San Antonio Bowen
Utah AK47
Denver Anthony
GSW Dunleavy
Clippers Maggette
Phoenix Marion
Portland Patterson
Seattle Lewis

To me it's a no-brainer that Kirelenko, Marion, Lewis and Anthony are going to have better careers than George. 

I'd probably trade him for Patterson, but Patterson has to leave Portland so I'd take almost anything for him.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

As I said before, I can't believe this is getting a real discussion. Even if George put up 15/7 (which I believe he may do once, in a career year) on the best team in the league while playing lockdown D, he still wouldn't get in. He's a decent role player and that's it, simple as that.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> As I said before, I can't believe this is getting a real discussion. Even if George put up 15/7 (which I believe he may do once, in a career year) on the best team in the league while playing lockdown D, he still wouldn't get in. He's a decent role player and that's it, simple as that.


Well said...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker4peat</b>!
> Jamison got 22/7 with no D and a losing effort. If 3D averages 15/7 with great D and a dominating team he can make it. Dale Davis, Brian Grant and all these role players made it. So can 3D. The 3 spot is weak around the league, all round talents at 3 are lacking you got 1 dimensional guys at 3 on most teams. 3Ds got a shot.
> 
> Check out the West
> ...


You forgot Sacramento and Dallas. They have a couple of guys named Peja Stojakovic and Dirk Nowitzki. I hear they're not too bad.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

*Western Conference 3's*
DAL A. Jamison (27)__22.2 PPG__7.0 RPG__1.9 APG
PHO S. Marion (25)__21.2 PPG__9.5 RPG__2.4 APG
SAC P. Stojakovic (26)__19.2 PPG__5.5 RPG__2.0 APG
SEA R. Lewis (24)__18.1 PPG__6.5 RPG__1.7 APG
MIN W. Szczerbiak (26)__17.8__4.6 RPG__2.6 APG
LAC C. Maggette (23)__16.8 PPG__5.0 RPG__1.9 APG
DEN C. Anthony (19)*__22.2 PPG__10.0 RPG__2.2 APG
UTA A. Kirilenko (22)__12.0 PPG__5.3 RPG__1.7 APG
MEM J. Posey (26)__10.8 PPG__5.1 RPG__2.2 APG
POR R. Patterson (28)__8.3 PPG__3.4 RPG__1.3 APG
SAS B. Bowen (32)__7.1 PPG__2.9 RPG__1.4 APG
*LAL D. George (26)__6.9 PPG__4.0 RPG__1.3 APG*
GSW M. Dunleavy (22)__5.7 PPG__2.6 RPG__1.3 APG
HOU A. Griffin (29)__4.4 PPG__3.6 RPG__1.4 APG
*college statistics

As you can see, Devean George is unfortuanately one of the worst starting 3's in the west. 10 of the 14 are just as old or younger than "3D".

Buy the way, this is my 1 year anniversary to being a member of BasketBallBoards.net!


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

George would have to improve quite a bit to ever be an all-star. He is not as good as most of the SF's in the west right now.


----------



## The Ballatician PDM$ (Jul 16, 2002)

> That's pretty sad for a guy that almost no one guards, and gets that many open looks. It's not as if this is a one game occurance either -- Devean George has only shot over 40% ONCE in his career (41.1% in 2001-02). Can you imagine if the Lakers had Wesley Person or even Eddie Jones (back) on their team instead of George? It would be surreal. I say Person because of his three-point shooting, although he lacks George's defense, but bring Jones' name into the conversation because he's still an athletic, hard-nosed wingman who can most certainly drain a three-pointer more efficiently than George.



We had Eddie Jones--he was an "ok" 3-point shooter,not a great one. In fact in 1999 the Lakers exchanged Eddie Jones in a deal with Charlotte that send sharpshooter Glen Rice (One of the best pure shooters in history. and in his prime a better shooter than anyone in the game today.) to LA,along with J.R Reid and B.J Armstrong (was waived asap)--in exchange for Eddie Jones & Elden Campbell. Rice was still the NBA's premier shooter at the time and when he came with the Lakers,he shot a good but not great percentage from beyond the arc (I beleive it was 39%) Sure having a guy like Shaquille O'Neal will guarantee you a lot of open-shots(also depending if Shaq was willing to pass) but that doesn't neccesaraly mean your going to be among the elite in-terms of 3-point or overall FG% in general. So to claim we would be "sureal" has not happened yet. I wish your theory was true...and it should be....but it has not happened yet. Dang!


George fits the Lakers system pretty good because Phil Jackson loves atheltic/versatile players who can play different positions and can defend. Devean has game on both ends. It's just sometimes his lack of focus tends to get him into trouble. He has more talent overall talent than Bruce Bowen--he just hasn't been able to put it all together or find his "nitch" in a way. Bowen is a superb defender!! That is fact. George shows glimpses of being a "superb" defender. But up to now..that is all he has shown. If he goes to another team, he would definitely post up better numbers. With or w/o Shaq..you put George in the right system and get him enough touches..he will make things happen. Like I sed...Im not going to say he is going to be an all-star--chances are it will not happen. But do I tihnk he has the potential and the ability to be an above-average player? Yes he does. He has shown glimpses fro more than just a few games in a row. But I guess it's kinda hard say right now in a way. Playing with the Lakers will either make you look better than you really are,or or make you look inferior to what you really are. It's hard to say. But seein George against guys like Kenyon Martin..Peja...Mike Finley..Shawn Marion..to name a few. And actually have success against them..makes me think that he is indeed better than people think he is. That's just my theory.


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

> (One of the best pure shooters in history. and in his prime a better shooter than anyone in the game today.)


a tad off topic but are you forgetting the name Reggie Miller? :jawdrop: 

Back on topic- George is a role player no more no less. Going outon a far fetched limb thought and even if he ahd the ptential to be an all-star there arent enough looks for him to become one, nor do i thinkt here will be enough anytime in the near and not so near future.


----------



## The Ballatician PDM$ (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>double3peat</b>!
> 
> 
> a tad off topic but are you forgetting the name Reggie Miller? :jawdrop:
> ...


Yeah. I remember Reggie Miller and I remember Craig Hodges,and Jim Les,Steve Kerr and everyone else. And as the great Larry Bird sed when Glen was still with the Heat. "This guy has the prettiest stroke that I have ever seen."

Reggie Miller can flat-out shoot the rock. Don't get me twisted. But Glen Rice in his prime was the premier shooter in the NBA. No question. Yeah,your'e remembering all the big shots Reggie hit thruought his illustrious career. But as for pure-shooting? I have never seen anybdoy that can shoot the ball like Glen Rice. The only one I can remember who had such an effortless stroke was Larry Bird.


----------



## The Ballatician PDM$ (Jul 16, 2002)

There was also a time when Reggie Miller wasn't even the most feared shooter on his team. Do you remember the name of Chuck Person? He went to Auburn?? last I saw of him he was shooting flmers up in Minnesotta when the Wolves had,Tony Cambell,Christian Laettner;Isaiah Rider,Sam Mitchell and gee who else? Gundras Ventras?? lol And no Randy Breuer wasn't playing Center either. Man Chuck Person was one helluva flame-thrower. That mofo cocked up flames from close to halfcourt and would go thru w/o touching twine! Man him and Larry Bird used to go at it! This was about the 91 and 92 season's. Chuck Person. hahaha. Man He could throw up flames!! You wonder were Wesley got him? He got the same genes as his older brother Chuck. Him and Bird used to go at it. It was tight!!



Chuuuuuuuuch!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I remember a guy named rex chapman that hit some incredible shots a few years back. And there was another shooter, dan majerle, also a sick stroker at times.

But I agree with pimpsy, Glen rice, when in his position, was freaking deadly.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Chris Mullin anyone?

I was thinking the Rifleman (not the admin) myself, but thought that would be too far back in time.

OT: Did this thread turn into "Who is a better three-point shooter than Devean George?" That could last literally THOUSANDS of posts.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Chris Mullin anyone?
> 
> I was thinking the Rifleman (not the admin) myself, but thought that would be too far back in time.
> ...


Good point rawse, Let's blame double3peat for the misdirection.  

Back to topic y'all. :grinning:


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

George will not be an allstar. But hey, he will probably go out and do it now I said he won't!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker4peat</b>!
> 
> I like all those players except Bowen cause hes a hack. AK47 and Artest are good. I would be cool with it if George can be as good as them.


Devean George will NEVER be ANYWHERE near the player that AK47 already is with only 2 years under his belt!!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Devean George will never be an allstar. Why? Because the coaches and fans that determine the allstar rosters have traditionally preferred to select players that are actually _good_. You know......because it makes for a much more interesting game. Maybe Devean will have a chance one day if they change the rules so that the allstar teams are made up of coattailing, scrub role players instead of real stars, but until then I really can't see it happening.


----------

